# boot FreeBSD using Linux Grub



## ccc (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

How to boot FreeBSD using Linux Grub2?


----------



## francis (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi *ccc*! Problem of booting FreeBSD using GRUB is widely described on the internet. One of the interesting thread you can find here; Linux + FreeBSD + GRUB2 - it is a topic, which _could_ help you with GRUB configuration. The most important thing is the fact, that this problem is _Solved_. Next - this is a FreeBSD mailing list containing the question about booting FreeBSD from GRUB - quite old, but as you can see, at the end of a post written by Olivier there is an interesting, example entry. And the second thread; Dual Booting Linux with FreeBSD 9.0 - Grub in MBR which also seems to be solved.

See also quite helpful thing, called Frequently Asked Questions for FreeBSD 7.X, 8.X, and 9.X with 9.12. How do I boot FreeBSD and Linux using GRUB?. There you will find many questions and answers on various interesting topics like e.g. mount a multi-session CD, File Systems and so on.

Configure Ubuntu Linux GRUB to load FreeBSD is a interesting text, where author wrote, that _It is not that hard to configure grub to boot FreeBSD._ General information about the booting process, boot sequence etc. - Dual and Multi Booting FreeBSD, Linux, and OpenBSD. Of course you can not forget about GNU GRUB Manual and eventually do some research on possible problems e.g. via Google etc. There are several possibilities.

Best regards!

Oh, one more thing *ccc*: I'm sorry that I have given only links to webpages, but since about one - one and a half - year FreeBSD is the only one system on a couple of my computers and - honestly - I did not use or configure GRUB through this period of time (opposed to Linux use, but also not very often) and I forgot many things.


----------



## chigurh (Jun 30, 2012)

ccc said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> How to boot FreeBSD using Linux Grub2?



In your Linux distribution open /etc/grub.d/40_custom and add -


```
menuentry 'FreeBSD X.X {
    set root='(hdX,X)'
    chainloader +1
}
```

Run `# update-grub` It wont show you it detected UFS2/ZFS but in your grub2 menu you will find FreeBSD boot option. 

You can install grub-legacy as well and make life easy. Grub2 is ugly.


----------

